#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   seit 2,5 Jahren Harnwegsinfekte ohne Erregernachweis >

## Juba

Hallo, 
ich bin mittlerweile sehr verzweifelt und mein Leidensdruck ist sehr hoch.
Seit der Geburt meiner Tochter (Sectio mit transurethralem Katheter) leide ich unter den typischen Symptomen einer Blasenentzündung  (Unterleibsschmerzen, Blasenkrämpfe, Harnröhrenchmerzen, etc).
Die Schmerzen hindern mich auch am Schlafen und nur mit einer hohen Dosis Ibuprofen gelingt es mir einige Stunden zu Ruhe zu kommen.
Ich war bei diversen Ärzten (2 Gynäkologen, Hausarzt, Urologe) und mein Urin und Uricult war immer unauffällig.
Vor 1 Woche bekam ich einen Harnröhrenabstrich und eine Zystoskopie gemacht. 
Ergebnis: chronische Entzündung der Harnblase und die Blasenwand ist in einem entsprechend schlechtem Zustand (eine interstielle Zystitis sei aber ausgeschlossen). Harnröhrenabstrich (Gonokokken, Mykoplasmen, Chlamydien): negativ!!!
Habe zwischenzeitlich 5 Tage Nitrofurantion eingenommen, welches ich aufgrund schwerer Nebenwirkungen absetzen musste (keine Besserung der Symptome während der Einnahmezeit).
Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit mit der man rausfinden könnte, welche Erreger dafür verantwortlich sind? 
Wäre wirklich für jeden Tipp, sehr, sehr dankbar!!!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Juba,
wurde denn auch mal eine richtige Kultur angelegt? Beim Uricult wird nur die Keimzahl gemessen, nicht jedoch die Keimart oder gar ein Antibiogramm angelegt. Dafür muss eine Urinkultur angelegt werden. Bis ein Ergebnis vorliegt, vergeht bis zu einer Woche. Ein Uricult ist leider oft negativ, während sich dann bei der angelegten Kultur eben doch Erreger nachweisen lassen.
Wenn dabei auch nichts nachweisbar ist, muss man leider doch von einer interstiellen Zystitis ausgehen. Sie ist abakteriell (kein Erreger nachweisbar) die Blasenschleimhaut zeigt jedoch Entzündungszeichen.
Gute Besserung
gisie

----------


## Juba

Hallo Gisie,
meines Wissens nach ist ein Uricult eine Urinkultur und diese wurde bei mir trotz negativen Urinstatus angelegt (wurde verworfen, weil nach 3 Tagen bebrüten keine Keime nachweisbar waren).
Eine interstitielle Zystitis müsste sich bei einer Zystoskopie anders darstellen, als eine bakterielle Zystitis. Bei der IC würden charakteristische Einblutungen (Petechien) erkennbar sein.
Trotzdem: vielen Dank für den Beitrag! :-)
Schöne Grüße,
Juba

----------


## nudel

Hallo Juba,
ich kenne das auch. Seit über einem Jahr muss ich in der Nacht bis zu 6 mal zur Toilette rennen. Die Harnröhre schmerzt und brennt oft sehr schlimm. Ich verzweifle bald auch. War schon bei sämtlichen Ärzten, aber keiner konnte etwas feststellen. Urin ist immer O.K. Über Tag brennt die Harnröhre oft gar nicht und merke nichts. Bei mir ist das wie gesagt in der Nacht (habe ich auch in meinem Beitrag geschrieben). 
Wie geht es Dir denn jetzt? Dein Beitrag ist von April. Ist schon mal eine Biopsie gemacht worden :Huh?: ? Da kann man eine IC mit feststellen. Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht bekommen,da ich schon seit Jahren Probleme mit meiner Blase habe, aber eben seit gut einem Jahr ist es extrem. Ich habe jetzt im November einen Termin zur Urodynamik. Hat mein Urologe für mich gemacht. Leider konnte er keinen früheren Termin bekommen. Hoffe ich halte es bis dahin noch aus. 
Liebe Grüße 
Nudel

----------

